# Safety Fuse



## sunneyboy (17/3/15)

Good evening all. Please forgive me for posting in reoville as this relates to the kui but its the closest i can get. 

Last night without realising i had mashed my 510 insulator and in doing so dropped two hot springs. 

So in an attempt to find an interim solution i stumbled upon an ecf thread started by mod maker pdib where he suggested the use of an automotive fuse instead of the hot spring as both a safety measure and a way to reduce voltage drop. 

I have given it a go and tested it on a 5 amp fuse. I forced a dead short and it popped right away. I now have a 15 amp fuse in there but tomorrow i will get some 10 amp fuses. I drilled a hole into one of the tabs and then bent the tabs in opposite directions and then screwed the bottom screw into the bottom tab to secure it to the body of the mod to stabilise it and then battery then makes contact with the top tab. 
Has anyone else tried this. 

In the original thread. Rob of reos mods seemed quite impressed with the idea and would look into incorporating something like this in in his mods at some point.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Alex (17/3/15)

I thought it was a brilliant idea. I say go for it.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (17/3/15)

First time I see this, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/15)

Well done @sunneyboy. The whole fuse story on ECF started as a way to go lower ohms on the Reo. The Reo modmaster's eventual solution was the the gold plated positive contact and spring.
At the time pdib was just a member, but has gone on to become a modmaster of note making beautiful mods and he is also the creator of the Nuppin atomizer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sunneyboy (17/3/15)

Thank you @Andre i really enjoyed the original thread it was very informative. 

I think the upgraded reo contacts and spring is a far more elegant solution. 

Getting myself the kui has only made my longing for a legit Reo even stronger. What a fantastically simple solution to many of vapings most common problems. Filled bottle, charged battery and head out for the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## sunneyboy (18/3/15)

One more thing. I am no expert with regards to anything electrical but i would assume that you really shouldn't use a fuse with a amp rating higher than you battery's continuous amp rating so that when your mod shorts out you want the fuse to pop long before your battery starts to get anywhere near its drain limits. So don't use a 25amp fuse on a battery that has a 20 amp rating. 
SAFETY FIRST !!!!!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/3/15)

Thanks @sunnyboy for the post, just tried it and works well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sunneyboy (23/3/15)

Just one thing @CYB3R N1NJ4 make sure your tabs are not touching the back wall of your mod. It could possibly short out that way. That is why i have my tabs facing forward. But if there is enough clearance back there you should be golden.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/3/15)

Made sure, the fuse is all in the front with plenty safety place!


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (20/4/17)

Another of those ideas that came up early in my Reo days that I did buy 50 10A automotive fuses and 100 piggyback spade connectors. I started to make one setup, but never implemented it or any others as it soon enough proved out to me that I didn't have any need for them. All the stuff bought for them was relegated to a box somewhere and forgotten. Was the same with most of the other useless to me ideas that came up for "improving" Reos (they didn't need improving).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

